# Apple Snail Clutch



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are a few pics I took of the clutch. I didn't notice it this morning when I went down to feed the BN tank (which is where the snails are) but this afternoon is when I noticed them.

This is their second clutch in a week and a half. The first time round I freaked as I hadn't read the sticky on them on another forum. So they obviously didn't make it. She seems to lay them in the same spot.

That being said I am not sure what I am going to do this time, I may try to hatch them and see what happens, it is something I haven't done before.

I do know though that I have both a female and a male 

Thanks for looking.



















*This is where she layed them*


----------



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

looks like they would dry up in that spot.. i think they need to be a bit damp in order to survive and hatch, when mine layed eggs it was right under the light canopy which gave perfect humidity since the eggs were like inches from the water.. i ended up with 100s of little baby snails it was awesome..


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the info I have another clutch this morning, just above the water line so in a better spot.

So far I am having fun with it.


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow that looks like an awfully big clutch! I only have ramshorns, which leave small but many eggs. Good luck!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

hehe i remember the first time i opened my canopy and found a massive clutch hanging there, i was disgusted and couldnt believe how big it was in relation to the snails i had

it eventually dried up and became almost rock hard despite being above the water hanging from the canopy lid


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> hehe i remember the first time i opened my canopy and found a massive clutch hanging there, i was disgusted and couldnt believe how big it was in relation to the snails i had
> 
> it eventually dried up and became almost rock hard despite being above the water hanging from the canopy lid


haven't seen you on the forum for a while. Were you traveling?


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone!

Here are photos of the new clutch and what I have done with the first one.

*New clutch*










*First clutch*


----------



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

Mferko said:


> hehe i remember the first time i opened my canopy and found a massive clutch hanging there, i was disgusted and couldnt believe how big it was in relation to the snails i had
> 
> it eventually dried up and became almost rock hard despite being above the water hanging from the canopy lid


now that i think of it, i did have sponge filters in my tank that tiny splashed bits of water on the eggs maybe thats why mine survived? i think mine was only an inch away from the water also.. those eggs look pretty dried up in the last pic.. but i guess u cant really tell from pics..


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

great thread, Kim! Thanks for making the time to post


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratz Kim!!
A billion babies on the way!! LOL
Cheers!!


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Storm & Don!!!

It is hard to tell from the pics, as I said I have been following Melody's method. today the eggs look good, and I have been keeping them moist through out the day.

If I don't get any snails out of either batches, thats OK, I am having fun, and its been a great learning experience


----------

